# NYCRONIN's 4 pillars post



## TAZ (Oct 14, 2003)

Rob,
     any danger you could  repost your 4 pillars (think that was the term) of Systema, as you did on the AIKIjournal board..I tink they go along way to asnwering an awful lot of questions...

and personal gripe...when are we gonna get a new 'from robs desk'?? huh huh?

Ducks, runs and starts polishing the toothbrushes!!

Taz


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Taz
   You really think that I did an adequate job with that series of posts?
I am very complimented. :asian: 
Maybe I will put them up here also - though it wont be new stuff to the homeless Systema folk, it might give some new to us an understanding.

As far as my website goes - my server changed the way data is submitted to the site and, ashamedly, I must admit I have NO understanding as to how to post new stuff. 
I promiss to try again, later tonight.
I am certainly no webmaster.
Rob


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok, Taz.
"The 4 cornerstones of Systema" articles have been posted.


----------



## TAZ (Oct 14, 2003)

having just reread them..from a selfish point of view..I got something out of them and do every time I read them...one for the featured posts of the next incarnation I think...


----------

